# why do i never get doms in delts



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Doms in the delts for me are hard to get, my tri's bi's chest, legs traps all suffer from doms the next day or two, 80% of the time.

I db shoulder press, side raise, upright row, and then smith machine press, all at near vertical on the bench.

The front of my delts (that little golf ball (soon to be tennis ball) shaped bit) always hurt the day after chest session, as they are obviously used greatly in benching and dumbell bench. but the delt bit on the outer round of my shoulders never hurt.

I know doms arent a direct indicaiton of muscle growth or damage, (i think) and im defintaly getting stronger on my shoulders (pressd the 27.5s for a perfect 4 reps twice yesterday) so i guess if im getting stronger they are growing....

My question is really, why do some body parts get DOMS and others seem never to suffer from this wonderfull feeling :confused1:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I have never had DOMS in shoulders. Whenever I've thought I had, turns out I'd pulled something. Out of all the body parts though, I do find shoulders hurt/ache on the day I've done them rather than the day after. Bit similar to wobbly legs on leg day except with pain .


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

maybe because you aren't handling the same kind of load on such small muscle groups like side delts and you generally use less volume in comparison to other muscle groups.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Mine are the same.. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/90026-do-you-think-separate-day-shoulders-necessary.html


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I've had DOMS in delts about 4 times in 4 years


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

WRT said:


> I've had DOMS in delts about 4 times in 4 years


Why do you believe this was so? :whistling:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I do not know why you do not get DOMS per se, but stimulating delts can be very difficult.

EMG (ElectroMyoGraphy - a technique that can be used to measure % activation of a muscle) results show that even well performed / good form exercises on the delts result in quite modest stimulation.



> Note: The following values are % of maximum EMG stimulation.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


This would suggest that strict form, and developing a strong mind muscle connection may help.

Although EMG results for delt exercises maybe relatively lower than exercises for other bodypart, there could be other factors at play too regarding DOMS or stimulation in general. Another caveat is that there is variance between different people ie( your mileage may vary ).

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahh no not Tudor Bompa :lol: get sick of him at college.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Why the hell would you want DOMs in your delts anyway?

If DOMs were the pre requisite for muscular growth, then all you would need to do is aim for that and you'd be big. But this is not the case, it is only a build up waste products in the muscle.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

do you miss getting DOMs? I dont :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Why the hell would you want DOMs in your delts anyway?
> 
> If DOMs were the pre requisite for muscular growth, then all you would need to do is aim for that and you'd be big. *But this is not the case, it is only a build up waste products in the muscle.*


But is it though? Ive read a fair few things lately about it being microscopic muscle tears in the muscle and lactic acid is rarely found in the muscle after so long..


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You use them alot?

I don't get DOMS very often in any muscle, except triceps strangely.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Dezw said:


> You use them alot?
> 
> I don't get DOMS very often in any muscle, except triceps strangely.


You use calves a lot but they are probs the worst DOMS for me.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

No DOMS in calves for me, ever.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Dan said:


> But is it though? Ive read a fair few things lately about it being microscopic muscle tears in the muscle and lactic acid is rarely found in the muscle after so long..


In that case, why is there a significant reduction in DOMs when you incorporate cardio into your program? Without changing your weight routine.

IMO it is because the more efficient blood flow through the body rids the by products quicker.

I didn't say that DOMs was lactic acid. Lactic acid is only a by product of anaerobic activity, and doesn't stick around for long, I agree.

I can't remember what waste products cause the pain.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lactic acid is such an unstable chemical that it's not much longer than seconds, maybe a minute, until it dissociates into Lactate and whatever's left over (from a molecular point of view).

You could write a book on the proposed causes of DOMS, theres about 6 different theories i think, none of which entirely explain the precise mechanisms behind it. But from memory it comes down to an inflammatory response (and thus release of prostaglandins - 'pain' chemicals.

Plenty of good research on the area, although you'd need access to them from an academic institution or similar. Think i might have a pdf knocking about somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Resistance training tears the muscle, and it grows and comes back stronger.. i cant imagine that being pain free as when you properly tear a muscle it ****ing hurts.

Just my opinion and yes lactic acid does play a part but i dont think its the whole cause of the pain.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Dan said:


> Resistance training tears the muscle, and it grows and comes back stronger.. i cant imagine that being pain free as when you properly tear a muscle it ****ing hurts.
> 
> Just my opinion and yes lactic acid does play a part but i dont think its the whole cause of the pain.


Well that kind of brings us full circle. Great in theory, but surely when you train delts you must also tear the fibres. Lactic acid build up in shoulders is probably more intense than any other muscle group. So therefore, why do we not get DOMs in the delts. I wonder if the massive lactic acid build up is the cause for no DOMs. Now there's a new theory. Discuss..................


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Well that kind of brings us full circle. Great in theory, but surely when you train delts you must also tear the fibres. Lactic acid build up in shoulders is probably more intense than any other muscle group. So therefore, why do we not get DOMs in the delts. I wonder if the massive lactic acid build up is the cause for no DOMs. Now there's a new theory. Discuss..................


hmmm, so you're proposed possible theory is that MORE lactic acid during a workout causes less DOMS? well i guess that makes sense as you've quite rightly said the lactic acid build up in the deltoids while training is quite intense. Partnered with little DOMS. So it adds up.

When i do leg extensions i find that i get absolutly ridiculous amounts of lactic acid, i really feel the burn on those. However if for whatever reason they were the only exercise in one of my leg workouts. ( which was often the case before i knew what i was doing. ) I would never got doms! does anyone else agree with me regarding leg extensions?

So as i see it your theory seems to be adding up bigjoe! strangely lol.

it seems so odd? it can't be right surely lol. :lol:

Bri.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bri said:


> hmmm, so you're proposed possible theory is that MORE lactic acid during a workout causes less DOMS? well i guess that makes sense as you've quite rightly said the lactic acid build up in the deltoids while training is quite intense. Partnered with little DOMS. So it adds up.
> 
> When i do leg extensions i find that i get absolutly ridiculous amounts of lactic acid, i really feel the burn on those. However if for whatever reason they were the only exercise in one of my leg workouts. ( which was often the case before i knew what i was doing. ) I would never got doms! does anyone else agree with me regarding leg extensions?
> 
> ...


Keep this up, I'll be the einstein of bodybuilding. Anyone got a job for my madness, I'm fed up working in chocolate manufacture.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Also note that the muscle that has the greatest DOM effect is the chest. Now during a workout this gets pumped, but you don't get much of a lactic acid burn in it. Same for biceps, massive lactic acid burn but little DOMS. Calves, burn like fcuk, little DOMS. LIke the leg extension thing too.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Keep this up, I'll be the einstein of bodybuilding. Anyone got a job for my madness, I'm fed up working in chocolate manufacture.


haaa i guess so. :lol: .

Just quit your job and publish a book with more of your theories. You'll go down in history as the man who revolutionised bodybuilding! Or has that already been done.... lol.

Bri.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Also note that the muscle that has the greatest DOM effect is the chest. Now during a workout this gets pumped, but you don't get much of a lactic acid burn in it. Same for biceps, massive lactic acid burn but little DOMS. Calves, burn like fcuk, little DOMS. LIke the leg extension thing too.


IT COULDN'T MAKE MORE SENSE! Well i say you go and publish that book joe. who can argue with this? notice how no one has commented since you propsed this theory lol.

SOMEONE CHALLENGE IT!

if it is in fact true (which funnily it seems to be) I would be interested to know the science behind it..... Because it seems very strange? any ideas joe?

Bri.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bri said:


> haaa i guess so. :lol: .
> 
> Just quit your job and publish a book with more of your theories. You'll go down in history as the man who revolutionised bodybuilding! Or has that already been done.... lol.
> 
> Bri.


I think the greatest ever theorist in bodybuilding was Vince Goronda, mad as hatter. Had thousands of theories, so it became mathematically, if 1% of your theories prove to be correct, then simples!!! Have 1000 theories, then 10 of them will be great, and you will be remembered for them not 990 you got way off. A bit like Thomas Eddison once said when he was asked how it felt to have failed 1000 times to create the light bulb, he responded with I succeeded in finding 1000 ways that didn't work. But we remember him for the light bulb. The only sad thing there is that most of Eddisons work was actually the work Nichole Tesler, but he didn't get any credit. Jesus, am I waffling here or what.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Also note that the muscle that has the greatest DOM effect is the chest.
> 
> Now during a workout this gets pumped, but you don't get much of a lactic acid burn in it. Same for biceps, massive lactic acid burn but little DOMS. Calves, burn like fcuk, little DOMS. LIke the leg extension thing too.


My calves have severe DOMS, chest, lats, tris, bis, hams, QUADS.

Everything really.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Well that kind of brings us full circle. Great in theory, but surely when you train delts you must also tear the fibres. Lactic acid build up in shoulders is probably more intense than any other muscle group. So therefore, why do we not get DOMs in the delts. I wonder if the massive lactic acid build up is the cause for no DOMs. Now there's a new theory. Discuss..................


I dont know, check my link to the shoulder workout thread.

I only get doms in shoulders from chest and back days


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bri said:


> IT COULDN'T MAKE MORE SENSE! Well i say you go and publish that book joe. who can argue with this? notice how no one has commented since you propsed this theory lol.
> 
> SOMEONE CHALLENGE IT!
> 
> ...


I'm gonna stick with the Bumble Bee hypothesis on this one mate. Science has yet to explain how a bumble bees wings can enable such a large mass to fly. However, the bumble bee doesn't listen to science it just flies.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Dan said:


> My calves have severe DOMS, chest, lats, tris, bis, hams, QUADS.
> 
> Everything really.


Well here we have a black swan. The Swan hypothesis states that all swans are white, but as soon as you discover a black swan the white swan hypothesis becomes impossible to prove. So cheers Dan, that's my theory dead. PMSL


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I'm gonna stick with the Bumble Bee hypothesis on this one mate. Science has yet to explain how a bumble bees wings can enable such a large mass to fly. However, the bumble bee doesn't listen to science it just flies.


 :thumb:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I always get DOMS in my pecs and legs and only once in my delts ??? and i'm growing everywhere


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Well here we have a black swan. The Swan hypothesis states that all swans are white, but as soon as you discover a black swan the white swan hypothesis becomes impossible to prove. So cheers Dan, that's my theory dead. PMSL


DAN YOU'VE RUINED MY WHOLE EVENING! lol

The amount of times i've heard that god damn swan thing in my philosophy lessons. lol. It's a very good hypothesis though.

Bri.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

I have intense shoulder workouts, to the point where i cant sleep at night because they feel so 'tired'/exhausted, but funnily enough, extremely rarely DOMS in my whole delt, sometimes in the front delt only, and thats rare also

I think it may be to do with muscle fibre types


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I get lactic acid, and pump in my shoulders brushing me teeth.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Well here we have a black swan. The Swan hypothesis states that all swans are white, but as soon as you discover a black swan the white swan hypothesis becomes impossible to prove. So cheers Dan, that's my theory dead. PMSL


LMAO yes i get doms everywhere, but my delts.

Sorry, you must not like me very much, with me liking eastenders and all that :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I always get massive pumps in my shoulders when training them.....

Verging on painfull to be honest.

NEVER get doms in them though and they are prob my biggest bodypart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

GHS said:


> I always get massive pumps in my shoulders when training them.....
> 
> Verging on painfull to be honest.
> 
> NEVER get doms in them though and they are prob my biggest bodypart.


your delts are bigger than your quads? :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I should have said best not biggest....Doh!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Silly Gay Health Spar.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i get doms in every muscle group allmost every week i train heavy and hard (like a real man) and cant move my delts with out some sort of pain. maybe it is weakness in other parts eg tricep give out 1st? go till fail with a full rom then partial a few reps and see how it feels? you could shorten your rest also?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> I always get massive pumps in my shoulders when training them.....
> 
> Verging on painfull to be honest.
> 
> NEVER get doms in them though and they are prob my biggest bodypart.


thats because you train like a pussy and the rest of you is small! :lol:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

When I used to train shoulders (havn't in about half a year), I used to get DOMs, well, when I lifted my arms above my head could feel it then.

All I did was overhead pressing stuff though - mil press, push press, standing dumbbell pressing - perhaps that is why


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

Different excercises will have different fibre recruitment patterns...

I have noticed that clean and presses etc cause me some soreness but not seated dumbell presses and assorted raises..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am quite lucky and don't get bad DOMS at all once established on a training routine - is only the first two - three weeks of training after a lay off that I get them much at all.

Have tried to find a 'common factor' between the muscles that get DOMS the most but not been able to find one. The biggest correlation seems to be that I get DOMS most in flexor muscles such as lower back, biceps and hamstrings, but am not sure if that actually means anything.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i seem to get doms in all 'pushing' muscles except for delts.

chest, tri and quads (if i can include them as pushing muscles) get bad doms that can last a couple of days but the worst for me is calves - after a good calf session i can get doms that can last for bout 4 days and make walking fekin agony

I never get doms in delts and very very rarely get them in my back or bi's


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I also have never had any DOMS in delts, but at the same time seem to be my strong point, meaning easiest to grow, in fact i never used to train them as they seemed to grow faster than bi's and tri's giving a bit of an unbalanced look.


----------

